# Lichtenberg Burning (High voltage) for Pens?



## randyrls (Dec 16, 2016)

At our December Woodturners meeting a member of our club demonstrated burning Lichtenberg figures on turning bowls and flat work.

I wonder if anyone has done this on a pen?


----------



## mark james (Dec 16, 2016)

IAP member Michael Anderson did a demo last year at the MPG.  I saw him last month at a tool show at Hartville Hardware.  He has been very busy with other matters, so I am unsure of how much more he has done recently.  The blanks were very impressive.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 16, 2016)

If you mean like is......my answer is yes.

This was my entry in one of the contests at MAPG 2016 earlier this year.
The pen and base are cherry with a black ebonite Nib. Finish is tung oil finish and buffed.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2016)

here are some cool effects on a different medium. 

What are Lichtenberg Figures, and how are they Made?


----------



## LR9788 (Dec 16, 2016)

I make a lot of other wood products and have been intrigued by Lichtenberg burning but the high voltage scares the crap out of me.


----------



## mark james (Dec 16, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> If you mean like is......my answer is yes.
> 
> This was my entry in one of the contests at MAPG 2016 earlier this year.
> The pen and base are cherry with a black ebonite Nib. Finish is tung oil finish and buffed.



THERE IT IS!!!

I was looking for this link, but had to leave before I could finish my search and post it!

FWIW:  Seeing the pen in person, it is a beautiful piece of artistry.  The burning itself, but also the rest of the execution on the pen.  Very unique and it was a pleasure to see it.


----------



## endacoz (Dec 16, 2016)

I now have all the parts to make my own.  I have a microwave transformer and I also have a Neon Light transformer ( a littler safer,)   

I was just wondering how the brass tube would react if done on a normal pen kit.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 16, 2016)

Mark,  Thanks so much for the kind words! It was a fun pen to create.

As a matter of fact, just last night, our woodturning club had our annual Tips & Tricks meeting and I showed the jig I made to be able to turn the hole in the sphere for the pen and to turn the foot.

Here was my original post with some extra posts.
Enjoy!

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/outside-mapg-box-140925/


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 16, 2016)

endacoz said:


> I now have all the parts to make my own.  I have a microwave transformer and I also have a Neon Light transformer ( a littler safer,)
> 
> I was just wondering how the brass tube would react if done on a normal pen kit.



Do not make contact with the brass barrel if at all possible ... and make sure you do not get it wet with the salt solution either!  You only want to wet the areas you intend to enhance with the burned lightning image, and on a pen barrel that would be just the outer surface.


Just be careful with any high voltage source ... they can, and have, killed people before and will continue to do so for some time...


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 16, 2016)

*CAUTION*

I feel compelled to post this caution and clarification in light of a previous post.

The pen I show was zapped WITHOUT the tube in the pen...WOOD ONLY.

I HAVE NOT and WILL NOT try this process on a blank with a brass tube.

Please DO NOT attempt any process you may be unsure of.

Be Smart.......Be Safe
Turn Smart....Turn Safe


----------



## BeeAMaker (Feb 1, 2017)

I have only turned 2 pens and I was already wondering if I could do this!

We do Lictenberg Burning at the MakerHive every now and then.
3D printed stand and a Laser cut box (sorry for the jerk motion)










Definitely will give it a try


----------

